# Oct 27, 2012 Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds & Snow Patrol - Review & Photos



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

A touch of Oasis was definitely present in last night's show with Noel Gallagher and his high flying birds. 

The birds kept the set list neat with little frills, just a heavy guitar rhythm with a clear lead and a touch of piano. At one point Noel started to strumming the intro to _Wonderwall_ only to tease the fans as he broke out into a whole other song. The band's stage presence was a little on the low side as they went through the motions and keeping quiet the whole night, Noel finally acknowledges the fans with a good night before finishing off with the Oasis hit _Don't Look back In Anger. _

Following Noel Gallagher and the High Flying Birds was co-head-liner Snow Patrol. Lead singer Gary Lightbody charges on stage fitted with 5 large screens with a floating sphere projected upon it with lots of energy in contrast to NGHFB. Mixing in "Edmonton" into their first song of the night - _Hands Open_. With much more crowd interaction and stage presence, Lightbody puts forth a strong singing voice with bright and punchy chords from the guitar. Midway through the set list, Snow Patrol's hit song _Chasing Cars_ is played and shortly after is where the crowd starts to thin out. 

Whereas Noel Gallagher and the High Flying Birds seemed to favour Gibson's hollowbodys for most of the evening which gave them a very Oasis/brit rock sounding vibe, Snow Patrol had the crisp bright sounds of Fender's Telecasters with the lead guitarist also favouring a couple Les Paul Customs, which really set the 2 bands apart in terms of tone.

An enjoyable night of rock with some simple moody tunes and layered sounds from NGHFB and the upbeat, crisp chords from Snow Patrol.


Snow Patrol Setlist:
Berlin
Hands Open 
Take Back the City 
Crack the Shutters 
This Isn't Everything You Are 
In the End 
Run 
New York 
Shut Your Eyes 
Chasing Cars 
Chocolate 
Called Out in the Dark 
Fallen Empires 
Open Your Eyes 
You're All I Have 

Encore:
Just Say Yes










































































More photos to follow when I get a chance


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice shots.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks scott. I absolutely loved shooting from stage front.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice review. Very keen to seen the Snow Patrol pictures after reading that.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Nice review. Very keen to seen the Snow Patrol pictures after reading that.


thanks.

I really didn't know what to expect from snowpatrol. they put on a really good set, though it did get a touch dull near the end. I loved the sound of their teles. real crisp and punchy. 

Noel reminded me exactly of the Oasis show from 2008?

I really enjoyed hearing _don't look back in anger._


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I keep seeing all these awesome shots from you and it makes me wonder if I should hire you to photo my family, guitar family that is. I'll go to Sears to get the wife and kid pictures.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

haha, thanks Vadsy. It helps when you love what you're doing.

Scott has made a dream come true for me by getting me in on these for GC.

I haven't shot any bands I love yet, but the experience has been amazing regardless. I've been doing photography as a hobby/professionally for 6 years now and have never been so happy taking pictures as I am now.

Shoot me PM if you want some photos done. I'd be glad to come out and meet you and snap some photos. I don't need anything in return.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Again, your talent for rock photography has produced some really breath taking pix. And your review is just the kind of thing I like to hear in a brief critique. Great work.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thank-you sir.

much appreciated.

I had a tough time producing a review, to be honest. I am not much of a writer. haha


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

What bands are you really excited about shooting? Any of them coming here?

I'm thinking one day I'll take you up on it when I get sentimental enough about my gear that I'll want to preserve it for posterity. I'm sure at that point my place won't be cool enough, we'd have to get the Airways in Nisku booked and have a couple of the girls in with the gear pictures, maybe get a few local Forum members together and shoot a whole calendar. A few years ago, I was a part of something where myself and a bunch of guys got together for a calendar shoot of our motorcycles. We hired some girls and a photographer, took the pole down and put a ramp up to the dance floor, it was a fantastic Sunday morning but I probably should have gone to church instead of the open bar where the fridge was free to anyone in the place.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

vadsy said:


> What bands are you really excited about shooting? Any of them coming here?
> 
> I'm thinking one day I'll take you up on it when I get sentimental enough about my gear that I'll want to preserve it for posterity. I'm sure at that point my place won't be cool enough, we'd have to get the Airways in Nisku booked and have a couple of the girls in with the gear pictures, maybe get a few local Forum members together and shoot a whole calendar. A few years ago, I was a part of something where myself and a bunch of guys got together for a calendar shoot of our motorcycles. We hired some girls and a photographer, took the pole down and put a ramp up to the dance floor, it was a fantastic Sunday morning but I probably should have gone to church instead of the open bar where the fridge was free to anyone in the place.


that sounds awesome. I was part of a similar thing involving a car club I was in.

a few of the ones on my list: 
Foo Fighters would be a huge one, unfortunately they're on hiatus now. 
The Black Keys
Jack White
Metric (hopefully in a couple weeks)
Muse


----------

